# USL Thread Index



## Codeman (Sep 30, 2005)

If anyone spots a USL thread that's not in this post, post a link to it in this thread or PM me, and I'll add it to the index.

I've tried to group the links by topics, then chronologically. most links are preceded by the date of the first post:

IMPORTANT PLEASE CLICK HERE AND READ BILL'S MESSAGE

Latest Threads

04-13/2008 The new and LAST USL build update thread!
12-15-2006	USL Production Updates...Part 2
10-08-2006	USL Production List
03-17-2005 USL Payment Info (Pt. 2) - NEW PICS!!!
09-27-2005 USL Owners thread!!
09-29-2005 USL Charging Thread
10-11-2005	USL Production Updates
10-22-2005	Bill's Official List of USL Names!
01-24-2006	USL production List HELP!!!!
02-25-2006	Announcement for www.flashaholics.net
02-27-2006	USL bumper stickers!

Documents

Hitec RCD USA, Inc (standard) (click "Support" links, then click "Manuals", and finally click "CG-340")
Triton GPMM3150 Manual (upgraded))

The Beginning

N/A Ginseng's Designing 'Unlimited' Class Hot Wire Lights
02-24-2004 Project Aurora: Fistful of Lightning (many pics)
07-28-2004 Osram 62138HLX for Aurora-Mule-Phoenix Class
08-07-2004 Mule-Aurora-Phoenix class light
08-14-2004 HiPoPro Flashlight "The Mule" Fatbody pics !!!!
08-25-2004 Naming contest for The Mule
07-24-2005 Aurora2: The Final Chapter

USL Design

01-01-2005 The ULTIMATE STEALTHLIGHT ! NEW Prototype info
02-07-2005 Quick USL survey.
02-08-2005 The ULTIMATE STEALTHLIGHT! New Protoype-2
02-25-2005 Battery construction details & History of the USL
02-27-2005 HOT NEWS on the USL!!
03-16-2005 USL update!
03-25-2005 USL updates!!!
04-20-2005 USL/Polaris Special Update!!
05-16-2005 USL Switch Guard
06-19-2005 Aurora and USL-Class Power Output
06-30-2005 USL updates!!!
09-12-2005 USL FAQ

Sign-up & Payment Lists

02-08-2005 The REAL USL Part II and Prepay early notice!
02-14-2005 Official USL Sign Up List (Pt 1)
02-21-2005 Official USL Sign Up List (Pt. 2)
03-03-2005 Official USL List (Pt. 3)
03-06-2005 USL Payment Info (Pt. 1)
03-09-2005 USL Spots OPEN!!
03-10-2005 USL Buyers Notice! Check amounts please!!!
03-20-2005 Today Only - CLOSED

Field Testing

03-30-2005 USL Field Test Thread, Pt 1
04-08-2005 USL Field Test Thread, Pt 2
04-26-2005 USL Field Test Thread, Pt 3
05-10-2005 USL Field Test Thread, Pt 4
06-24-2005 USL Field Test Thread, Pt 5

Reviews

03-15-2005 USL First Impression
04-22-2005 MaxaBeam vs USL vs Mag85 vs LED Mag Mods
09-29-2005 USL ARRIVES! BEAMSHOTS!
10-06-2005 USL/Mag11/Mag85/... Comparison

USL's In Action

10-22-2005	Strange Noises and Bright lights
06-18-2006	Bay Area CPF BBQ and Flashapalooza

Pictures

11-06-2005	a USL, Mag85/3" head, X990 and a fire!!
12-02-2006	tvodrd's We Have Fire
12-02-2006	tvodrd's We Have Eggs
12-02-2006	tvodrd's We Have a Mess

Video

12-02-2006	Marshmallow Video #1
12-02-2006	Marshmallow Video #2

Lessons Learned

10-24-2005	Instaflashing & Having Spare Bulbs
10-24-2005	Modified switchguard using a hitch pin
10-28-2005	Gold Switchguard pin warning

Miscellaneous

03-05-2005 USL Aluminum and/or Pelican/Otter Cases
09-12-2005 USL owners and potential owner poll
09-14-2005 USL Focusing Lens - let's talk
10-01-2005	Denver-Colorado Springs USL Get Together
10-18-2005	Ghost MTN/Tahoe CPF Get together - JimH's USL is in the 11th picture down
10-28-2005	USL Problem - a bad cell
11-15-2005	USL compared to a M6 or M6R

B/S/T

04-03-2005 bwaite's USL~~SOLD~~
05-24-2005 SOLD Pre-paid Bwaites USL+Triton
06-11-2005 SOLD: bwaites USL #73 *3000 LUMENS*
06-14-2005 SOLD - USL for sale - SOLD
08-26-2005 FS/ Spot on the USL list!
09-18-2005 WTB- USL
10-03-2005	WTB: USL
10-06-2005	FS: USL with Triton Charger
10-14-2005	FS: USL, Triton Charger-SOLD!.
10-18-2005	FS: USL with Triton Charger
11-10-2005	FS: Spot on USL list - Updated info & new price
12-05-2005	FS: #50 USL "seattlite" spot on USL list, $414
12-11-2005	FS: USL #36 For Sale
12-28-2005	FS: USL #71, Triton Charger
01-05-2006	F/S: USL, Guardless, Black, LOP (place in line)
01-08-2006	FS: USL Slot
01-12-2006	WTB: 3" head for USL


----------



## bwaites (Sep 30, 2005)

Codeman,

WOW!!!! You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar!!!

I know how long it took me to just find the ones I found, this is awesome!!!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Sep 30, 2005)

Just don't ask how I found some of the old threads back in 2004. As a programmer, I'd be embarassed to say, so I'd have to shoot ya to make sure no one else found out!


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 30, 2005)

wow, now this is an index...


----------



## KevinL (Oct 1, 2005)

The USL Coffee Table Book? 

Why not we just dump the threads to .PDF? I can do that and it looks pretty decent.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice work Coder!


----------



## karlthev (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow....thanks!



Karl :thanks:


----------



## karlthev (Oct 1, 2005)

Just saw the thread on a possible group case buy for the USL. I realize premature at this point but, This sure does sound like an idea to revisit!



Karl


----------



## Codeman (Oct 1, 2005)

KevinL said:


> The USL Coffee Table Book?
> 
> Why not we just dump the threads to .PDF? I can do that and it looks pretty decent.



Remember, I write software for a living in support of a mulit-billion record database. I know data and I also know how to make it accessible and useful. PDF is a presentation file format, not a data management tool. It's too simple for what was planned. For me to put my name on the CD, it would have needed to have been of the same quality as the USL. I doubt Bill would have wanted to include it, either, if it wasn't of comparable quality.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 1, 2005)

Codeman,

I think KevinL meant that more as a means of just keeping it archived vs. as the kind of disc you and I talked about. At least that's my intrepretation.

With the difficulty of multiple files and locations and server changes and format changes, this thread was a huge investment of time on your part, and I hope we don't lose the data again!

I didn't realize how many files and threads had grown up around the USL until I saw this!! It's a little scary how Wilkey's one off Aurora morphed and then morphed again, then morphed again and again into such divergent ends as the USL and the Aurora II!!

What is even more important to me is the friendships and intellectual stimulation I have developed from my contacts with the members of the forum, and even more importantly, those who have assisted so much on the various aspects of the USL!!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, sorry about that, Kevin. I woke up grumpy this morning.

Bottom line, though, was that I wanted the CD to be as good at what it was for as the USL is. Pride, I know, but I just didn't want my name on something that didn't measure up to the product. With all the broken links now, though, I really do wish I'd saved all the threads before the CPF software change.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 2, 2005)

No offence taken. I understand sometimes we ask a little bit too much of ourselves? When doing stuff I'm also not happy until the damn thing is perfect when sometimes everybody else thinks it's more than good enough. 

In this case I'm part of the 'good enough' crew, as long as there is some record of the threads in whatever format (even .html files on disk), that's good enough!  main thing is that we don't lose all the treasured wisdom. 

I will probably be .PDF'ing the threads and keeping them as my own personal reference, but I will put them up for anybody else who wants them if there is no objection. I too am involved with my corporate database, I wrote the software, it's about 4-5 orders of magnitude smaller than yours in terms of record size. And that's why I DON'T want to take work home!!!!!    


I found the mule threads quite interesting.. it's a reminder of where we started. Can I still call my USL the _Bad ***_ as a tribute to the Mule?


----------



## Codeman (Oct 3, 2005)

Links to the Marshmallow movies have been added to the first post.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 7, 2005)

Added the following:

Miscellaneous
09-14-2005 USL Focusing Lens - let's talk
10-01-2005	Denver-Colorado Springs USL Get Together

Reviews
10-06-2005 USL/Mag11/Mag85/... Comparison


----------



## Codeman (Oct 12, 2005)

Added the following:

Latest Threads
10-11-2005	USL Production Updates

B/S/T
10-03-2005	WTB: USL
10-06-2005	FS: USL with Triton Charger


----------



## Codeman (Oct 19, 2005)

Added the following:

Miscellaneous
10-18-2005	Ghost MTN/Tahoe CPF Get together - JimH's USL is in the 11th picture down

B/S/T
10-18-2005	FS: USL with Triton Charger


----------



## Codeman (Oct 20, 2005)

Added the following:

Documents

Hitec RCD USA, Inc (standard) (click "Support" links, then click "Manuals", and finally click "CG-340")
Triton GPMM3150 Manual (upgraded))


----------



## greenLED (Oct 20, 2005)

we need more of these "summary" threads. Excellent job.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks! Just don't ask me to do more. One's enough!


----------



## Codeman (Oct 22, 2005)

Added

Latest Threads

10-22-2005	Bill's Official List of USL Names!

USL's In Action

10-22-2005	Strange Noises and Bright lights


----------



## Codeman (Oct 24, 2005)

Just added

Lessons Learned

10-24-2005	Instaflashing & Having Spare Bulbs


----------



## Fat_Tony (Oct 27, 2005)

This thread should be stickied while the USL project is ongoing. Heck, it should be stickied permanently, so that future modders can quickly and easily have access to all of this info. Great job, Codeman.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks!

I've added the following:

Lessons Learned

10-24-2005	Modified switchguard using a hitch pin
10-28-2005	Gold Switchguard pin warning

Miscellaneous

10-28-2005	USL Problem - a bad cell


----------



## Codeman (Nov 7, 2005)

Added

Pictures

11/06-2005	a USL, Mag85/3" head, X990 and a fire!!


----------



## bwaites (Nov 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bwaites (Dec 4, 2005)

up.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 29, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bwaites (Dec 30, 2005)

up again


----------



## bwaites (Jan 12, 2006)

bump tt


----------



## nethiker (Jan 24, 2006)

:wow: Codeman...:goodjob:.

:thanks: For all your effort. I will certainly enjoy reading through your links. I thought I was fairly up on the treads, but now I see how much I missed.

:bump:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 24, 2006)

If you get lost, PM me. If we haven't heard back from you by 2007, we'll come looking for ya!


----------



## Codeman (Feb 25, 2006)

Added

Latest Threads

02-25-2006	Announcement for www.flashaholics.net


----------



## Codeman (Feb 28, 2006)

Added

Latest Threads

02-27-2006	USL bumper stickers!


----------



## bwaites (Apr 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## Nitro (Apr 21, 2006)

Bump.

Another useful thread


----------



## bwaites (May 3, 2006)

btt


----------



## bwaites (May 15, 2006)

bumpity


----------



## bwaites (May 21, 2006)

weekly bump


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 23, 2006)




----------



## fleshlite (Jun 14, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Codeman (Jun 19, 2006)

Added

USL's In Action

06-18-2006	Bay Area CPF BBQ and Flashapalooza


----------



## Knight Lights (Jul 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## bwaites (Oct 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 9, 2006)

Just a note to say that after about 12-14 recharges my USL has continued to function flawlessly since I received it months ago. 


Brightnorm


----------



## bwaites (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks brightnorm!!

Bill


----------



## js (Dec 1, 2006)

Codeman,

Any chance to get a direct link to the marshmallow roasting video and tvodrd's nice egg cooking and newspaper inflaming photos? Or are they there and I just missed them?


----------



## Codeman (Dec 1, 2006)

Somewhere along the way, the videos got purged from a server and I think Larry had an ISP change as well. Let me see what I can do. I've got them saved on my computer at home.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 2, 2006)

Added

Pictures

12-02-2006	tvodrd's We Have Fire
12-02-2006	tvodrd's We Have Eggs
12-02-2006	tvodrd's We Have a Mess

Video

12-02-2006	Marshmallow Video #1
12-02-2006	Marshmallow Video #2


----------



## Codeman (Dec 8, 2006)

Added

Latest Threads

10-08-2006	USL Production List


----------



## bwaites (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Ray!!

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Dec 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## js (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## Codeman (Dec 21, 2006)

Added

Latest Threads

12-15-2006	USL Production Updates...Part 2


----------



## nightstalker101 (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for all the info


----------



## Bright Scouter (Jan 5, 2009)

Thought I would try to bring this one back to the top so it was easier to find.


----------



## mst3k (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah, happier days. Didn't seem like Bill had much of a problem with getting online back then, eh?


----------

